# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  ◄◄● :: فطيرة الجبـــن والزعتـــر بالصووور :: ●►►

## hope

فطيرة الجبن والزعتر 


المقادير : 
 
1ك ماء - 1ك طحين - 1بيضة - بيالة زيت - بيالة حليب جاف - 1م ص ملح - 1م ك خميرة فورية - 1فنجال قهوة سكر  
للوجه : 
 
زعتر - جبنة بيضا << ممكن أي نوع جبنة حسب الرغبة وممكن نحط لبنة 
الطريقة : 
 
نخلط مقادير العجينة مع بعض جيداً وتترك حتى تختمر  
 
وبعد ماتختمر العجينة تُصب في صينية ونوزع الجبنة البيضا باليد على وجه العجينة وممكن نبشرها بالمبشرة 
 
نوزع الزعتر على وجه الصينية  

 


تدخل الصينية فرن حامي حتى تستوي من الأسفل ونحمر الوجه  
 
وبعد ماخلصت تترك تبرد قليلاً 

 

تقطع وتقدم  
وبالعااااااااااافية 
ان شاء الله تعجبكم  
تحياتي
منقوول

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وااااااو شو بتعئد شكلهااا شهي كتيييير*
*يسلموو حور على النقل اللذييييذ*
*الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه*
*لاحرمنااا جديدج الطيب*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

واااااااو الشكل جناااااان
يسلموو ياااقلبي 
ويعطيك العااافيه وتسلم يدينك 
لاحرمنا روووعة جديد اكلاتك الطيبه يالغلا 
دمتم بخيييييييير

----------


## hope

> *وااااااو شو بتعئد شكلهااا شهي كتيييير*
> *يسلموو حور على النقل اللذييييذ*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه*
> *لاحرمنااا جديدج الطيب*
> *تحيااااتي*



 


نورتي يالغلا

----------


## hope

> واااااااو الشكل جناااااان
> 
> يسلموو ياااقلبي 
> ويعطيك العااافيه وتسلم يدينك 
> لاحرمنا روووعة جديد اكلاتك الطيبه يالغلا 
> 
> دمتم بخيييييييير



 
نورتي المووووضووع حبيبتي



لاعدمتكم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

يسلمو على هالوصفه الروووووووعه


وماننحرم جديدك

----------


## hope

> يسلمو على هالوصفه الروووووووعه
> 
> 
> وماننحرم جديدك



 


العفووو حبيبتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ،،

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد شكلها راااااااائعه
يسلموووووووو موفقه لكل خير

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*يآآآآآآآآآيي شكلها لذيذه..*
*تسلمين خيوه*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي..ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*يمي يمي <هذا موتها جبن وزعتر* 


*لذيذه* 


*تسلم ايدك* 


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أم دعاء

يعطيك العافية اختي



راح اجربها ان شاء الله على الفطور

----------


## سجينة الآهات

شكلها مررررة حلوو << بس ما راح أسويها

لأني أدور الأشياء السهلة

هع هع

تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

شكلها مره لذيذ

يسلمو على هالطبق الحلو 

تح ــــــــــــــياتووو

----------


## hope

العــفوو

مشكورين جميعاا ع المرور الرائع 

لاعدمتكم 

تحيااتي

----------


## أعشق أمي

يااااااااااااي شهيتيني الى اكلها بقوه
تسلمي خيتو على الوصفه اللذيذه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

امممممممم والله شهيتيني ، يلا باقي ساعه عن الآذان ونفطر على خير .. عاد اليوم فطورنا مقتصد وخفيف  :wink: 
الحمد لله على النعمه ..
تسلم دياتك خيتووو وأن شاء الله راح أجربها شكلها لذييييذ مرره

وتقبل الله صيامنا وصيامكم

----------


## همس الصمت

يم يم يمي
الطعم ولا أروع
لاني جربتها
وكان الطعم ولا أروع 
لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييذة مرة . 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
على الطبخة اللذيذة ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## hope

> يااااااااااااي شهيتيني الى اكلها بقوه
> تسلمي خيتو على الوصفه اللذيذه



 

العــــــــــــفوو خيتوو 

مشكووره ع المرورو 

نورتي الموضوع

----------


## hope

> امممممممم والله شهيتيني ، يلا باقي ساعه عن الآذان ونفطر على خير .. عاد اليوم فطورنا مقتصد وخفيف 
> الحمد لله على النعمه ..
> تسلم دياتك خيتووو وأن شاء الله راح أجربها شكلها لذييييذ مرره 
> وتقبل الله صيامنا وصيامكم



 
صحه وعاافيه يـ آمنياات ع قلبك 

ادا  جربتيها بشريناا بالنتااااايج لأني ماجربتهاا لسه ^_*

مشكوره ع التواجد نورتي .

تحياتي

----------


## هيونة الحلوه

مشكووووووووووووووره

----------


## hope

هيونه الحلوه 

......

*العفوو* 
*مشكوره  ع المرور*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيـــــــــك ألف عآفيه ع الوصفه الروعه*

*ماانحرم جديدك* 

*سلامي*

----------


## hope

آنسه كرزه 

الله يعافيك خيتوو

مشكوره ع المرور

لاعدمتك

----------


## عاشق الأحلام

يميميمي


تصدقين ياأختي توني فاطر يام شفت هالمعجنات صرت جايع


تسلمين أختي على هالمعجنات الرقيقة


تحياتي

----------


## hope

> يميميمي
> 
> 
> تصدقين ياأختي توني فاطر يام شفت هالمعجنات صرت جايع 
> 
> تسلمين أختي على هالمعجنات الرقيقة 
> 
> تحياتي



 

ههه
 ترى مرره لذييذه اخوي 
جربهــآ وشوف 

الله يسلمك خيوو 

مشكوور ع التواجد 
يعطيك آلف صحه وعآفيه

تحياتي

----------


## شوق المحبة

يــاااااااااه .. ش ـكله طـ ع ـمها رهييييب من ش ـكلها بالـ ص ـوووره ..


مــ ش ــكووره خ ـيتوو على رووع ــة النقل الـ ش ـهي ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي ألف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## hope

> يــاااااااااه .. ش ـكله طـ ع ـمها رهييييب من ش ـكلها بالـ ص ـوووره .. 
> 
> مــ ش ــكووره خ ـيتوو على رووع ــة النقل الـ ش ـهي .. 
> 
> ع ــطاكِ ربي ألف ع ــافيه .. 
> 
> دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



  طعمها احلى من الصوره
بصرآآحه مررره لذييييييذه ادوووخ
جربيهآآ متأكده بتعجبك  :rolleyes: 

مشكووره ع التوااجد

لاعدمتك 

تحيآتي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

رووووووووووووووووووعه 

*ماشاء الله تسلم ايدك حبيبتي hope*

*على الفطير ة الحلوة والله يعطيك العافية*

*دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه*

----------

